# White edges where mountain meets sky



## Jack56 (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi all,
Making landscape photos with my Mark5dIV in raw give me some problems. When the sky is moody and I shoot a mountain against the sky, there is a sharp white line along the edge of the mountain where it meets the sky. I cannot find a solution for it. In the menu there is a picture style option, but that doesn't effect a raw file. Also the lens aberration correction also works only when shooting jpeg. So, what am I doing wrong? In work in LR and when I sharpen a raw file, the edges are clearly to see as a white line.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi Jack. 
I don’t use Lightroom, but my understanding is that the white line is a sharpening artefact when sharpening dark against light. 
I’m sure the experts will chime in! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack56 said:


> Hi all,
> Making landscape photos with my Mark5dIV in raw give me some problems. When the sky is moody and I shoot a mountain against the sky, there is a sharp white line along the edge of the mountain where it meets the sky. I cannot find a solution for it. In the menu there is a picture style option, but that doesn't effect a raw file. Also the lens aberration correction also works only when shooting jpeg. So, what am I doing wrong? In work in LR and when I sharpen a raw file, the edges are clearly to see as a white line.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 7, 2018)

Can you post an example and explain how you processed it.


----------



## Bennymiata (Aug 7, 2018)

This is a common problem.
If using the ca control in Lightroom doesn't fix it, you'll have to fix it in Photoshop (as a jpeg), or have a lot of fun using the local brush tool in LR.
There's lots of people on YouTube who can show you how to remove the white edges, but these generally relate to Photoshop rather than LR.
LR is a wonderful program but there are things that need Photoshop to fix.
Hopefully one of the more learned people on this forum has worked out how to do it and can advise you further.


----------



## michi (Aug 7, 2018)

Can you run us through your workflow when processing the picture? Does the line only show up after you sharpen? How much do you sharpen and with what tools? I don't have any issues like that with my 5DIV but I suppose if you apply extremely strong sharpening, you would get a line between a lot of areas which contrast each other.


----------



## Jack56 (Aug 7, 2018)

Thank you very much all for responding. At the moment I am on holiday and I can only import jpegs on my laptop which runs LR5 and doesn't accept big raw files of my 5dIV. When I'm back home a will post a raw file. I will post an image (jpeg, not sharpened in LR at all, only in camera, picture style standard). No clarity added, only some basis things. But out of the camera it will already show the white line on the hill. Iso 200, f/9, 2 sec/little stopper (6 stops). Thanks again.


----------



## zim (Aug 7, 2018)

Looks like to much sharpening in your jpg settings to me.
Incidentally a nice 'trick' to get rid of that kind of sharpening artefact when processing for real (assuming your using an unsharp mask) is to change the blend mode to darker or darker colour, worth experimenting.

Nice image btw!


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 7, 2018)

Yes just simple over sharpening.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 7, 2018)

That’s quite an effective image, but as camera native output becomes so much larger it beats me as to why people want to sharpen the image at all. Any sharpening I do is only done on the final output size, and as this is often not known or changes depending on what the image is used for my full size “master file” of an image is never sharpened. 

Reducing 30 or 50mp cameras down to ‘normal’ sizes sharpens things up just fine for me when viewing on a screen, printing is a different matter of course. 
Maybe this is why I chose the 5DS over the SR


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi Jack. 
With respect to your comment, “In the menu there is a picture style option, but that doesn't effect a raw file.” 
I may be mistaken but I think some of the newer raw processing engines can read the picture style (I think it is in the exif info of the raw) and adjust the image accordingly, can anyone confirm or refute this? 
If this is correct do we know which software can read the picture styles and how acurately they interpret the info? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## zim (Aug 8, 2018)

Oh that's a very good question VB, I had no idea that was possibly happening. Hope you get some good feedback to that!


----------



## LDS (Aug 18, 2018)

Sporgon said:


> as camera native output becomes so much larger it beats me as to why people want to sharpen the image at all. Any sharpening I do is only done on the final output size, and as this is often not known or changes depending on what the image is used for my full size “master file” of an image is never sharpened.



LR is designed around Fraser/Schewe multi-pass sharpening workflow (capture sharpening - [creative sharpening] - output sharpening). It is true that most high megapx images at native resolutions are downsampled on average displays to look sharp enough, but if you output them at reduced size or print them, I believe the output sharpening algorithms does expect capture sharpening has been applied. In LR you have little control on output sharpening, IIRC just three simple choices, and without all the options of the sharpening tools, as it use default settings based on the output device. You can create virtual copies and use one-pass sharpening anyway, if you like it.

If you use tools like PS of course there are more degrees of freedom, so you can tailor the sharpening to your exact needs. LR method allows for sharpening once, and then let the application take care of output sharpening automatically, with far less need to know how to deal with each output device and size.


----------

